# Fun 2013-2014 Edit



## Rookie09

Here's a quick little edit I put together of myself, brother, and a couple friends boarding in MN last winter. If you're bored or just browsing for videos to get you pumped for the upcoming season, give it a look and feel free to drop comments! :yahoo:

I'm not sure how to imbed videos so here's the youtube link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p94h5yN9Fg4


----------



## Simon Birch

Nice vid, hope no one was hurt on those wipes.


----------



## Bertieman

Nice, I enjoyed that


----------



## Rookie09

Thanks guys! nothing more than bumps and bruises from these wipe outs. And thanks for embedding the video Donutz!


----------



## neni

Good job, liked it! Good mix of hits n tries; the wipes show, how much work it is. My bones hurt from only watching rops:
Was smiling at 3:20, thinking, my try would look alike (try? Hm, yea! Uhm... nononono)


----------



## poutanen

Looks like fun!

Now, where/why did we all start calling them "edits". Isn't it a video? Not picking on you directly OP, it just sounds weird!?!


----------



## Rookie09

Thanks for the feedback neni! It's cool to see people can relate.

And poutanen I think they're called edits because it's a bunch of separate videos that are edited together to form one larger video. That's what I've always thought at least.


----------



## poutanen

Rookie09 said:


> And poutanen I think they're called edits because it's a bunch of separate videos that are edited together to form one larger video. That's what I've always thought at least.


Yeah but that's what a movie is, and nobody says "Hey have you seen the latest transformers edit?" 

"Yeah, bro... I went to the edits with my chick. It was goood." 

:shrug:


----------



## Rookie09

poutanen said:


> Yeah but that's what a movie is, and nobody says "Hey have you seen the latest transformers edit?"
> 
> "Yeah, bro... I went to the edits with my chick. It was goood."
> 
> :shrug:


It's not the same thing as a movie though. Does it have a plot? No. Storyline? No. It's just a montage of clips about snowboarding. It's not telling a story.

I know where you're coming from but I think you're wrong :crazy7:


----------



## jdang307

I see the point in calling them edits. First, it's not just one long video of one run which are boring unless it's you and then it's still boring. Second, it isn't a proper movie either. Just clips edited together. Makes sense.

But 1 minute in and you're scaring this 37 year old. Those falls look nasty!


----------



## Fewdfreak

Haha liked this one, made me laugh. Fun video, many vids take themselves too seriously, get too caught up in special effects, or ya gotta fast forward through 2 minutes shots of road signs and shots of the bros hittin blunts on the way to the hill set to chopped and screwed 36 Mafia... Anyway I liked the fails at the beginning bc by the end dude was landing the flips (well, some of them)


----------



## slyder

Much like many of the comments already made I really liked it as well. 
That crash at 40 seconds was pretty funny. nice seeing good tricks, crashes, attempts and guys just having fun with their buddies !!!


----------



## chomps1211

Fewdfreak said:


> Haha liked this one, made me laugh. Fun video, many vids take themselves too seriously, *get too caught up in special effects, or ya gotta fast forward through 2 minutes shots of road signs and shots of the bros hittin blunts on the way to the hill* set to chopped and screwed 36 Mafia... Anyway I liked the fails at the beginning bc by the end dude was landing the flips (well, some of them)


I've never been fond of all that stuff in a lot of the snow porn either! This one was fun to watch and cringe to as well!

Those belly flop landings on the back flip fails? Those looked like a lot of potential to be very painful!! Hope nobody hurt anything worse than their egos on those! :signlol:


----------



## lab49232

chomps1211 said:


> I've never been fond of all that stuff in a lot of the snow porn either! This one was fun to watch and cringe to as well!
> 
> Those belly flop landings on the back flip fails? Those looked like a lot of potential to be very painful!! Hope nobody hurt anything worse than their egos on those! :signlol:


I only like those nature shots and non riding shots in the more storyline based hour long vids. But ya as stated this is actually a solid edit. Great work at picking clips to use and your cuts were placed perfectly, no long drawn out build ups to anything and as soon as the interesting part of the shot was done instant transition, really keeps your attention. Get a better quality setup and some figure out the lighting and I could get around to watching more of your vids.


----------



## Rookie09

Fewdfreak said:


> Haha liked this one, made me laugh. Fun video, many vids take themselves too seriously, get too caught up in special effects, or ya gotta fast forward through 2 minutes shots of road signs and shots of the bros hittin blunts on the way to the hill set to chopped and screwed 36 Mafia... Anyway I liked the fails at the beginning bc by the end dude was landing the flips (well, some of them)


Thanks! Ya I've seen too many videos like that and decided I would just run with a bunch of fails until we into more into the song instead.



chomps1211 said:


> I've never been fond of all that stuff in a lot of the snow porn either! This one was fun to watch and cringe to as well!
> 
> Those belly flop landings on the back flip fails? Those looked like a lot of potential to be very painful!! Hope nobody hurt anything worse than their egos on those! :signlol:


I never thought of belly flop landings on back flip fails either!? That was my friend who did it, but it did look a lot smoother than if he had caught his nose on the lip coming around haha.



lab49232 said:


> I only like those nature shots and non riding shots in the more storyline based hour long vids. But ya as stated this is actually a solid edit. Great work at picking clips to use and your cuts were placed perfectly, no long drawn out build ups to anything and as soon as the interesting part of the shot was done instant transition, really keeps your attention. Get a better quality setup and some figure out the lighting and I could get around to watching more of your vids.


Thanks for the feedback on the editing! Windows Movie Maker is a bit hard to use but I'm trying to do the best with what I've got. These were all shot with the GoPro Hero 1 and hopefully we'll have a 3 or 3+ this winter.


----------



## Grandpa

Thanks - that was enjoyable. I'm sooo ready for snow.


----------



## poutanen

Short movie = video

Edit = a verb meaning to make changes to something

Grammer police gone! I just think it's a trendy name that needs to die. Like POW... :wavetowel2:


----------



## Rookie09

poutanen said:


> Short movie = video
> 
> Edit = a verb meaning to make changes to something
> 
> Grammer police gone! I just think it's a trendy name that needs to die. Like POW... :wavetowel2:


One of the definitions when I googled "define:edit"

noun
noun: edit; plural noun: edits
1.
a change or correction made as a result of editing.
a version of written, recorded, or filmed material made as a result of editing.


----------



## poutanen

Rookie09 said:


> One of the definitions when I googled "define:edit"
> 
> noun
> noun: edit; plural noun: edits
> 1.
> a change or correction made as a result of editing.
> a version of written, recorded, or filmed material made as a result of editing.


What is googles source? :shrug:

I'll take this all the way to the supreme court of the flying spaghetti monster!!!


----------



## Rookie09

poutanen said:


> What is googles source? :shrug:
> 
> I'll take this all the way to the supreme court of the flying spaghetti monster!!!


Googles source is the most up-to-date dictionary! Actually I don't know. Popular opinion?

Take it to the supreme court of the flying spaghetti monster and you'll still lose!!


----------



## AgingPunk

poutanen said:


> Short movie = video
> 
> Edit = a verb meaning to make changes to something
> 
> Grammer police gone! I just think it's a trendy name that needs to die. Like POW... :wavetowel2:


Pout I hate to say it man, as a high school teacher I hear it all the time, but I will:
Youre old, the more you go on, the more you sound the guy yelling at kids to get off his lawn:shrug:
Supreme court of spaghetti, a Canadian thing?


----------



## f00bar

poutanen said:


> What is googles source? :shrug:
> 
> I'll take this all the way to the supreme court of the flying spaghetti monster!!!


Merriam.

edit noun
Definition of EDIT
: an instance or result of editing

*First Known Use of EDIT

1955*
Rhymes with EDIT

credit

I don't mind edit so much, the ones I now find cringe worthy are 'viral' and 'social media'.


----------



## AgingPunk

Forgot to say it earlier: cool vid man, I enjoyed and cringed!


----------



## poutanen

AgingPunk said:


> Supreme court of spaghetti, a Canadian thing?


Look up "flying spaghetti monster"... I'm an ordained minister!!! Think I still got something on these young whipper snappers! 

I guess I just don't fit the "snowboarder" mold. I don't wake up to go shred the gnar in the POW man doing tamedogs all day.


----------



## AgingPunk

poutanen said:


> Look up "flying spaghetti monster"... I'm an ordained minister!!! Think I still got something on these young whipper snappers!
> 
> I guess I just don't fit the "snowboarder" mold. I don't wake up to go shred the gnar in the POW man doing tamedogs all day.


I looked up flying spaghetti monster, very funny, can you perform marriages with your ordination, seriously? I will use this in my religion class at the end of the year. Yeah, I actually teach about religion in a public school, really funny considering they chose me.:laughat2:


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid

Thankx for sharing your memories with the world! Fun video2:


----------



## Rookie09

If you guys are still looking for entertainment, I made a video full of fails awhile ago that you might enjoy. Unfortunately none of the clips are of snowboarding since it was over the summer, but it still might be enjoyable.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoGESVrQpuU&list=UUrWY66XmsgkEWMnZcPkVtrQ


----------



## poutanen

AgingPunk said:


> I looked up flying spaghetti monster, very funny, can you perform marriages with your ordination, seriously? I will use this in my religion class at the end of the year. Yeah, I actually teach about religion in a public school, really funny considering they chose me.:laughat2:


I would still need to apply to whichever jurisdiction I'm in to be licenced to perform marriages, but I'm a legally ordained minster! :yahoo:

When I first heard about his noodly appendage, I felt touched... I'd love to hear the reaction the kids have to our slightly different take on the typical sequence of events!


----------



## AgingPunk

Hey Pout,
As I was crawling home in traffic across the Brooklyn Bridge I spotted the following. Behold Pout's leader!


----------



## poutanen

AgingPunk said:


> Behold Pout's leader!


Awesome!!! Our reach knows no boundaries...


----------



## AgingPunk

poutanen said:


> Awesome!!! Our reach knows no boundaries...


Considering we had just talked about it: kinda creepy actually.
Like leaving a Shelter show and finding a Krishna at your door when you get home:tempted:


----------



## chomps1211

AgingPunk said:


> Considering we had just talked about it: kinda creepy actually…..


Proof that the Noodley one's appendage touches people in mysterious ways! (..and yes, I'm aware _that_ sounded pretty creepy too!) LOL!


----------



## poutanen

chomps1211 said:


> Proof that the Noodley one's appendage touches people in mysterious ways! (..and yes, I'm aware _that_ sounded pretty creepy too!) LOL!


That's why it's the religion for guys like us Chomps!

Here's another one of our people:


----------

